# Vigo Faucets



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a customer who has asked me what I think but I don't know since I've never heard of let alone handled or installed one. I've been to their website and it seems as if it might be a decent faucet, then again it could be crap. 

Anybody have any first hand experience good or bad? I'd like to be able to tell my client something better than just what I think it might be.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

*First!*



smellslike$tome said:


> I have a customer who has asked me what I think but I don't know since I've never heard of let alone handled or installed one. I've been to their website and it seems as if it might be a decent faucet, then again it could be crap.
> 
> Anybody have any first hand experience good or bad? I'd like to be able to tell my client something better than just what I think it might be.


 
Junk , stick with Delta or Moen, or let customers buy there own faucets


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> Junk , stick with Delta or Moen, or let customers buy there own faucets


Can you be more specific? Why do you say they are junk? Do you have personal experience with them?

I despise Delta which truly has become junk imo. Oh yeah, nobody jump on me for hating Delta! If you like them, fine, live and let live. I'm just looking for info on Vigo, I've no interest in a pissing match.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> Can you be more specific? Why do you say they are junk? Do you have personal experience with them?
> 
> I despise Delta which truly has become junk imo. Oh yeah, nobody jump on me for hating Delta! If you like them, fine, live and let live. I'm just looking for info on Vigo, I've no interest in a pissing match.


no i do not have personal experience with Vigo.

but i have had experence with foo foo faucets like it and I think there junk that i would never reccomend to a customer.

I pass this info to the customer and let them purchase faucets like this.

Do you really want to supply faucets like this??







this is a Vigo Faucet


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

smellslike$tome said:


> Can you be more specific? Why do you say they are junk? Do you have personal experience with them?
> 
> I despise Delta which truly has become junk imo. Oh yeah, nobody jump on me for hating Delta! If you like them, fine, live and let live. I'm just looking for info on Vigo, I've no interest in a pissing match.


 No need to worry. TM is gone:laughing:

But I must add, whenever I go to a service call for drippy faucet, I love it if it's a Delta.:yes: I'd hate to see a Vigo. 

I agree though, Delta is getting more & more cheaply made, thanks to box stores. Sorry no exp. with Vigo.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Vigo really wants to be a dealer in the high end market, but at the same time offer their product at a price that competes with Moen, Delta, and Danze, you really can't have it both ways. Designers won't spec it because the quality is not close to Grohe, WaterWorks, or any of the lower end manufacturers in the high end market. In the long run it really is true that you get what you pay for, I installed their product on a couple of jobs, in both case the manufacturer basically gave the designer or GC the product, and we had nothing but problems with it from rough in to finish, and most of it ended up getting removed.

Vigo has only been around for ten years or so, maybe given another ten they can figure it out.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Very rarely do exceptional style and exceptional quality meet on the same product. I would say it be near impossible for the two to coincide with low price.


----------

